# Java EE Server nutzung kostenlos an Schule? (zB. mit Glassfish)



## Femei (22. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane ein Projekt mit Java EE für meine Schule und habe bisher nur die Java SE genutzt. Ich hatte mich jetzt nach Server für Java EE erkundigt und bin natürlich auf Glassfish gestoßen.

Ich wollte fragen ob es legal & kostenlos ist, diesen (oder andere freie) an einer Schule zu nutzen?
Ich denke mal, dass es das ist da es Open Source ist, jedoch habe ich im Zusammenhang von Java EE auch von Lizenzkosten gelesen und wollte daher nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen und euch fragen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Noctarius (22. Sep 2010)

Glassfish ist meines Wissens nach unter der GPL verfügbar. Damit sollte es kein Problem sein.

Alternativ kannst du dir z.B. auch mal Tomcat ansehen. Das ist kein vollwertiger JavaEE Container aber die Frage ist ja was du brauchst. Tomcat steht unter der Apache 2 License und damit ist es definitiv kein Problem.

Solltest du dich für Tomcat interessieren kannst du alle EE Features (und noch mehr) durch Spring abbilden.


----------



## Femei (22. Sep 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, die Lizensierung ("GlassFish ist unter der Open-Source-Lizenz Common Development and Distribution License (CDDL) bzw. seit Erscheinen der Version 2 auch in der GPLv2 lizenziert.", Quelle Wikipedia) hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt, bloß gibt es ja noch "irgendwie" Lizenzen von Sun, war mir daher nicht sicher.
Die Beiden (Tomcat & Glassfish) waren auch schon in der nähere Auswahl.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Sep 2010)

Glassfish hab ich noch nie produktiv im Einsatz gehabt aber mit Tomcat haben wir super Erfahrungen.


----------



## Femei (22. Sep 2010)

Achso okay, dann ist die Entscheidung wohl erst mal auf Tomcat gefallen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Gast2 (22. Sep 2010)

Glassfish nutzt auch nur einen Tomcat als Servlet Container.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Sep 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Glassfish nutzt auch nur einen Tomcat als Servlet Container.



Echt? Hm wieder was gelernt


----------

